# Goat Care Clinic- Oct. 1- Western PA



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I was not sure where to post this, I hope this is okay. Move it if you see fit.

My Goat Club (WPDGA) is holding an informational goat care clinic October 1, 2011.

Western Pa Dairy Goat Association

Do you own goats? 
Are you interested in owning goats? 
This clinic is for you! And its FREE!

Saturday, October 1, 2011 (9:00am to 3:00pm)

Butler County Farm Show Grounds Rt 68

Presentations include:

*Feed and Nutrition
*How to read a pedigree
*Grooming (fitting)
*Hoof Trimming
*Packing with goats 
*Showmanship
And much more.....

Bring a lunch, drinks will be provided by WPDGA

Contact: Tina Bryner 724-865-2418 for more information

Here is the club website: http://www.wpdga.com/

We are also on facebook


----------



## CapriGem (May 12, 2010)

I have updated all the Goat Care Clinic information.

We'd love to see you there! 

:thumb:


----------

